# Delta 43-505 shaper collet



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

I inherited a little Delta 43-505 router/shaper and have noticed that the 1/2" to 1/4" shank reducing collet is M.I.A.

I plowed around on ebay hoping to get off on the cheap (sorta) but had no luck.

Anyone have a solid resource for Delta parts other than the big name usuals? I don't care if it's used.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://ereplacementparts.com/

I just got mine the other day. Took over a month as it was on back order. Don't know what part number you need but this one was mine

1 x 1/4" Collet and Nut Assembly (42999) = $18.33

Search you're model number for the right part for yours


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine appears to be part #103 in the manual "insert" 1343409

I believe it will slide into the 1/2" collet and utilize the same compression nut.

But what do I know, I'm still waiting for Elvis to enter the building.
:blink:

Thanks for the feedback.

Chuck


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

Have you tried your collet and nut on your machine yet?

It's interesting that the schimatic has the same part identifier but is a different part number than what I have in the manual.

I see it has a nut included as well.

Better take a closer look at mine tonight.

Chuck


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

ChuckR said:


> Have you tried your collet and nut on your machine yet?
> 
> It's interesting that the schimatic has the same part identifier but is a different part number than what I have in the manual.
> 
> ...


No I haven't had a chance to instal it yet. I think the part you need is part of a package deal that's why I had to get the whole thing. I will be trying it out in a couple weeks as I will have time then and a pair of projects to do


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

I took a close look my machine last night. 

The 1/2" collet and nut are a package deal connected by an external snap ring. The 1/4" collet depicted in the parts book listed as an "insert" (schematic #103 part #1343409) does indeed slide inside the 1/2" collet setup. 

I'll bet what you have will work just fine but jusssst for grins and giggles I think I'll hold off on a purchase until you give yours a try. 

Hope it mates up ok, 

Chuck


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

A quick question. The (for the lack of a better word) "jar" you turned with the long stem, what is the significance of the stem/handle?

Nice jobs, love the lamp too. Looks battery powered...... or did you go solar?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

ChuckR said:


> A quick question. The (for the lack of a better word) "jar" you turned with the long stem, what is the significance of the stem/handle?
> 
> Nice jobs, love the lamp too. Looks battery powered...... or did you go solar?


Decoration. It should be thinner, just working on getting the proportions better. Not sure what you mean lamp. The one pic is a pepper mill and the one on my avatar is an urn/ vase


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

*My bad*

The top of the vase was so bright in the picture, I assumed it was a lamp.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

ChuckR said:


> I'll bet what you have will work just fine but jusssst for grins and giggles I think I'll hold off on a purchase until you give yours a try.
> 
> 
> well it didn't work. I need to double check my order, either I screwed up or they sent me the wrong one


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

*That stinks!*

Why can't it ever be easy huh?

Chuck


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

ChuckR said:


> Why can't it ever be easy huh?
> 
> Chuck


Yeah. Now I'm wondering if I should just trash it and get a shaper instead of trying to fix this. Pita


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

i have two of the router/shapers, set up for rail and stiles to build doors, and I love em!! you are correct, the 1/4" and 1/2" inserts both slide into and out of the same nut. Cant help with replacement parts as both mine came with the inserts but I hope that helps, if you need pictures, etc. i'll be happy to email or text them just let me know!


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

*A picture is worth a 1000 words*

Hi Will, sure I'd love a picture to see just what this insert looks like.

Those fuzzy exploded views are almost hopeless to figure out.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm tempted to turn my local high school machine shop class loose on this thing for me :yes:


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry chuck i'll be glad to get a pic of it it'll be this afternoon, text the number in my signature and remind me though, I looked the other day but forgot to take a pic!


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> Yeah. Now I'm wondering if I should just trash it and get a shaper instead of trying to fix this. Pita


Don't give up the ghost quite yet there ole buddy, the more I look at the 1/2" collet, the more I think I might be able to make an insert myself.

If I succeed, (and if you want) its not much of a stretch to turn out two.  


I'll let you know how I make out on the "prototype" 

Chuck


----------



## ChuckR (Apr 30, 2013)

*Success!*

An hour and a half and a pile of filings later I came up with a collet that seems to work quite well.

I have yet to try it out on a substantial piece of wood with a larger bit to see if it might slip but on the surface it appears to work just fine.

I have pictures but cannot "up-load" to here at this time. 

If you want to see what I came up with, nail my mail at [email protected]

Delta, who needs em :2guns:


----------

